# No Heat



## LakePirate (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello gang.

Need a little help if you don't mind. 

I have a no heat situation.  My grandfather was an HVAC repairman for over 30 years and he is asleep already.  

Here is the scenario:

Pilot is lit
Filter has been replaced
Thermostat works (swapped it with the one from upstairs that is working)

The exhaust pipe is hotter than the fully operational unit sitting next to it.  


I still get no heat. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 14, 2008)

Typically, the thermocouple that senses the pilot flame is not working properly to turn on the main gas supply.  Maybe bad or bent out of position...


----------



## kok328 (Feb 14, 2008)

What type of unit is it?
Forced Air, Hot Water, Oil?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 14, 2008)

With the hot exhaust pipe you surely have a fire in the furnace. The only other thing you need is a fan to circulate the heat.
Glenn


----------



## LakePirate (Feb 14, 2008)

It is a Ducane Forced Air Furnace. 

After about 2 hours of troubleshooting by the expert it was determined that the combustion fan was going bad.  It was getting hot and cutting off, thus stopping the blower from running and providing heat.  Let's hope that we can find a replacement tomorrow.  

Thanks for the help.

OK time for the wisecrack - how in the world does the guy from Florida know anything about furnaces...


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 15, 2008)

LakePirate said:


> ...OK time for the wisecrack - how in the world does the guy from Florida know anything about furnaces...




Well... It was 25 degrees the other night in NW Florida. And... I used to live in Wisconsin and Minnesota. 

But I guess it didn't help in this case...


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 15, 2008)

Craig has given lots of 'spot-on' answers on here. I respect his HVAC-R knowledge.
Glenn


----------

